# Macroaxis "Sony può andare in bancarotta nei prossimi 2 anni"



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Macroaxis "Sony può andare in bancarotta nei prossimi 2 anni"*

Lo dice il sito Macroaxis. Sony sta ancora subendo gli effetti del difficile lancio PS3 e PS Vita e ha da tempo buchi nel bilancio. Questi dati però non tengono conto delle oltre 4 milioni di vendite PS4.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2014)

Onestamente la vedo molto difficile una bancarotta della Sony. Senza citare il successo della PS4, Hanno monopolizzato il mercato videoludico per praticamente 10 con la Playstation e la PS2. Il lancio della PS3 fu un enorme epic fail, ma guardando gli indici di vendita si sono ripresi alla grande negli ultimi anni. Inoltre col Plus gli arrivano altre entrate. Se andranno in bancarotta dubito sarà a causa delle console.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2014)

Eroi.
Predire la possibilità di default di una società privata di grandi dimensioni in 2 anni è da eroi veri.

E' come se io domani me ne uscissi con "La apple può fallire nel giro di 36 mesi".


----------



## Doctore (14 Gennaio 2014)

chi ha scritto l articolo si sarà comprato la xbox one


----------



## alexrossonero (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fatto sta che le PS4 sono ancora introvabili.


----------

